
What software stack/practices does Boeing use for the Starliner? - travisgriggs
Theres been a number of recent news articles about yet-another-software glitch in the recent Boeing Starliner test.<p>None of them actually talk about the actual software stack or development practices used on that project. Is it all embedded C? Or Ada? Is it being contracted out or done by an internal team?
======
ycombonator
Most likely Ada. They don’t talk about it because it’s proprietary.

~~~
travisgriggs
Is it all embedded processors?

~~~
ycombonator
Most likely Honeywell SBCs like the following based on IBM PowerPC 750X.
Source: [https://qz.com/317406/why-nasas-newest-space-shuttle-
uses-a-...](https://qz.com/317406/why-nasas-newest-space-shuttle-uses-a-
computer-chip-from-2002/)

